# Wording of Free Registry Could Delay Implementation



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

January 15, 2011
Press Release 
Belmar, NJ

The NJOA (CF) has discovered that the free saltwater registry bill that now awaits the Governor's signature may have wording that could delay implementation of the registry. 

"Our people have been studying this bill and have concerns about it being written as a regulation instead of using a more direct approach," said Anthony P. Mauro, Sr, Chairman of the NJOA (CF). "Our understanding is that since the registry bill takes a regulatory route it might need to go through a review process that includes a public comment period. If true, it could take as long as 12 months before the registry goes into effect. The Federal government's deadline and $15.00 registry fee were imposed on January 1 of this year. We've contacted the Governor's office and conveyed our sense of urgency that New Jersey's registry attains exempt status." 

Apparently the wording in free saltwater registry bill is cumbersome in that it orders the (DEP), in consultation with the Marine Fisheries Council, to establish and implement a registry using regulation. Through an Executive Order established last year, Governor Christie declared that proposed and pending State rules and regulations be reviewed. 

Mauro continued, "This latest development leaves us uneasy. We know that the bill lacks any mention of where the funds will come from to pay for the $600,000 needed to implement the registry. We know that there has been no assessment of the impact that raiding $600,000 from the Bureau Marine Fisheries (BMF) will have on fishery research or management. Now we discover that the bill may have been hastily conceived. If nothing else, it looks amateurish for allowing such a slipup to be sent to the Governor to resolve." 

The free registry bill does not provide for a funding source to pay for implementation and management of the registry. Many angling organizations fear the money will be taken from the appropriation the BMF receives from the state. Such action could possibly lead to moratoriums on certain species of fish or have other negative consequences for fisheries management, including cuts to the artificial reef program. 

Peter Grimbilas, President, NJOA (CF) said, "A little forethought could have prevented the uncertainty. Deficiencies in a bill are supposed to be addressed before it hits the Governor's desk and we don't know why a deficiency as obvious as delaying the implementation of the registry wasn't caught. We've also alerted the Department of Environmental Protection (DEP) about our concerns so they can expedite the registry. We got the distinct impression that the DEP is aware of the problem." 

The NJOA (CF) is urging people to please call the Governor's office (1-609-292-6000) and request that the funding for Bill S1122/A823 "Free Recreational Saltwater Fishing Registry" come from somewhere other than natural resource accounts and also ask that a viable registry be prioritized and put into effect as soon as possible. 



Anthony P. Mauro, Sr 

Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


Join the NJOA, "Help us to help you ensure your outdoor freedoms!"____


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html 





Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro


----------

